# Pasco Fl. Rider?



## GORILLAPHIL (Oct 5, 2012)

I am looking for people to ride with & places to ride. I am in New Port Richey area. I would prefer to find silverback friendly riding areas (not Croom lol). Let me know who is out there. I am a relatively new 4x4 rider ,but i have been riding sport bikes for many years. So I am an aggressive type of rider.


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

We will get.together some time. I saw your post I'm the Rancho thread. Just been busy as hell.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

As soon as I get another bike we out lol I need my truck first


----------

